# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Arbre de Merkle

## binome-x

Bonjour,
j'aimerais implmenter un arbre de Merkle en hard (en VHDL) et j'ai lu  plusieurs endroits que c'est compliqu. Quelqu'un aurait des pistes ?
Merci.

----------

